# Soda Stream sugarfree Pink Grapefruit experiment



## djsmi4 (27/10/16)

Hi all,

I picked up a couple of Soda Stream bottles for $2 each (Best Before last week), & had a spare kilo of dex & figured "let's see what this turns in to". I'll try it out with some SN9 yeast (1 to use, 1 spare). I'm aiming for a hobo sweet alcopop result, because why not.

The sweeteners include acesulfame, potassium, & stevia extract, & it has 0g carbs/sugars.

















The kitchen now smells like boiled Hi-Sours & the primary doesn't look too appealing, it reminds me of when I had a kidney infection.

OG: 1030 @ 24*C (whoops, too much hot water), will brew at 22*C. I'm assuming I'll have an FG of around 1000.

On the other end of the scale I'll be brewing a draught + 1kg redgum honey + 1kg malt extract. I made a honey-draught years ago & loved it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## djsmi4 (14/11/16)

Update for the Sodastream brew (2.5wks in):

Aside from some indication of +ve pressure, there was no airlock activity throughout the brew period. The fermenter I've been using has been in some HOT water before so perhaps the lid seal isn't 100% anymore. Will bottle today. I tossed in the 2nd SN9 sachet + 2x yeast nutrient sachets around the 1 week mark & bumped the temp up to 23*C (after this I noticed the +ve pressure), waited another 10 days & _voila_: OG: 1030, FG: 1003.

At bottling the cloudy pink-ish colour has faded a little, but the flavour/artificial sweetening has not been affected by the fermentation process. Zero head, tastes like a flat Vodka Cruiser.

Hopefully the priming works fine (I'm using carb drops). Will update again in a couple of weeks or so when I crack open the first bottle. Personally I'm looking forward to the honey draught...


----------



## damoninja (14/11/16)

:huh: :huh:


----------

